# 1987 Trek 400T Elance (pics!)



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

So my daughter has been hounding me for several months to get her a road bike. She'd prefer something "old school", as she puts it.

Finally, the planets all lined up for me, and I got a good deal (not a screaming deal, but a good deal) on this:










































































I had to add a handlebar (had one); 
and put on new bar tape (had to buy);
fix the rear brake caliper's broken pivot bolt (had to buy); 
add new brake cable housing (had it); 
new brake cables (had to buy)

She'd saved up from her Summer job and I had $200 to spend. I had to kick in $26.42 to get the stuff from my LBS.

Not too bad, huh?

Neat little 49cm Reynolds 531 frame and a mish-mosh of Shimano parts.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

That's a great looking bike...and kudos to your daughter for appreciating the "old school".


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Nice build.....Very nice looking bike and +1 on your daughters appreciation for older bikes


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Everything about that bike is great! You have raised a keeper of the flame.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

rcnute said:


> Everything about that bike is great! You have raised a keeper of the flame.


And a female keeper at that!  

But she's always been that way. She like vintage cars more than newer ones, and there are other manifestations of her love of things "old school". Old movies; Ray Ban Aviators; modest clothing; little make up; the list goes on... 

She and I went to my LBS (which has been a Trek & Specialized dealer for decades), and she was showing the bike off to the owner (whom I have known for close to 30 years and used to race on the team they sponsor). I took along my 1987 Sirrus for him to reminisce over as well... 

It has been a good day. And good days with my daughter are priceless. :thumbsup:


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

nice bike....paint looks in great shape. curious about the triple and the mtb parts. Are you going to move her to more road bike stuff?


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

If it was my size, I'd love to have it. Great looking and, I'm sure, a fine riding bike.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

josephr said:


> nice bike....paint looks in great shape. curious about the triple and the mtb parts. Are you going to move her to more road bike stuff?


This _is_ a road bike. :thumbsup: 

But if you mean more of a race bike with a double crank & short cage rear derailleur & tight cluster, then no. She lives in Flagstaff most of the year (for school) and it's rather hilly there. This bike will be perfect as it is for her.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

That is one sweet bike. Just glad to see those older Trek lugged steel bikes getting the recognition they deserve!


----------

